# mazak cross slide nuts



## clarkie54 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi from Bernie in Aus.
I've had to make a new cross slide lead screw for a Mazak Mate lathe as the old unit was rusted out. After reassembly the slide won't take the gib strip all the way? The nuts looked symetrical, have I missed an offset in their mounting?


----------



## matas (Jul 14, 2014)

Can you show us some pictures?
On my unknown brand lathe the cross-slide nut looks simetrical, but the mounting point is a bit to one side


----------



## clarkie54 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi from Bernie again. I decided to drill the drive pin and strip it down again. The nuts were offset by 0.75mm, almost impossible to detect. Of course doubled when reversed. Swapped them around and it all worked well. Just have to shift the heavy beast into the shop.


----------

